# I think we fixed it!



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

OK, after my desparate plea for help and my new knowledge that Ice On Ice is NOT the thing to use for Tango, I think we're all better!

I've had Tango for over 3 years now, but have always kept her in a puppy cut (a very short one). But she's so pretty, I want to try and grow her out. So I'm learning lots of new things about grooming.

I read a BUNCH of grooming tips here, and learned how to float a coat (thank you for that - I had never heard of it before). We had a bath today, and I didn't put shampoo on her, I filled the sink part way with water and added the shampoo to that. Whoever made that suggestion, that was AWESOME!!! I am bathing that way from now on!

So I did that with the Spa Lavish shampoo I bought recently, then I rinsed her well and floated her coat with the Spa Lavish conditioner. I did not try the coat handler conditioner, mostly because I've only used the Spa Lavish stuff once before, and if the Ice On Ice was the problem, I was hopeful that I can use the Spa Lavish and didn't waste ALL of that money. :suspicious:

DH did walk in during the process and asked if we planned to eat Tango for Easter dinner. When I asked him what on earth he was taking about, he said that was the only logical reason he could come up with as to why I would be basting her.... I told him to go away. :croc:

Anyway, after her basting I gave her a good blow dry and ALL of her mats came out - every single one! No squeaky sound when I combed her, and her hair looks AWESOME!!!! :whoo:

I think we're safe!!! Thank you SOOOO much everyone for the tips! No more Ice On Ice for us, and fortunately I only used it a few times, so not much damage.

I'm going to try and attach pictures, but I'm not sure how to resize, so we'll see how this goes. I'm SO excited and happy!!! :whoo:


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Oh, she looks so pretty. You did a great job.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, Tango is beautiful! You did a great job with her coat, well done!

Speaking of "well done," I'm sitting here just laughing about your "Tango for Easter dinner" comment by your husband! ound: He must be a character!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

What a beautiful coat Tango has . . . her feet are incredibly cute!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

She looks absolutely beautiful to me. Good job, Mom !!!


----------



## sweetlotus (Nov 26, 2008)

Hmm.. I had no idea ice on ice was bad..... I have been using it. Can you telling me what's wrong with it?


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Looks great! I love her dark coat and white feet!
Gina


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Tango looks great! I love the basting comment, LOL!


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

She looks SOO different with long hair! You can't tell anymore with her topknot, but she has two little patches of white on her forehead, one above each eye. When she's cut short, it looks like she has little white eyebrows. It's WAY cute!

Yes, my husband is a riot. Although I can't tell you how often I use the phrase "Don't encourage him" :biggrin1:

As for the Ice On Ice, it REALLY dried out her hair. I posted another thread a few days ago describing what all happened, but the short version is that it caused HUGE matts where I've never had problems with matting before. Plus her hair was basically tearing out in big chunks, and she suddenly HATED to be groomed (it's never been an issue with her before).

Thanks for all of the compliments everyone!

I do have one question, though. For those who have beautifully groomed Havs (like everyone here) how do you keep the hair on her nose looking soft and fluffy? No matter what I do, that spot just seems to look "stringy" like I forgot to brush it or something. Any suggestions?


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

She looks great!
I switched to the SPA products a few months ago and love them. They work great on Dusty and Indie and smell yummy. They stay looking and smelling good for quite a while too. I have the Renew Shampoo for Dusty, the Comfort Shampoo for Indie and the Nourish conditioner and the blueberry face scrub for both of them. I didn't like Coat Handler's at all. I've never tried Ice on Ice.
I don't have any suggestions on the muzzle hair. Dusty's always looks terrible unless it's been brushed in the last 30 seconds. Indie scratches her face a lot and her muzzle hair is short because of it. I wish I could find a solution for that.


----------



## ciera123 (Nov 23, 2008)

Where does everyone get the Spa Lavish products??? My Petco carries a few products, but not the facial scrub. I can't wait to try these, as I've been looking for a new shampoo for Pixie and didn't know what was best. Thanks!!!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

I am going to have to print this thread and take it with me to the pet store next time I go. There are so many suggestions on which conditioner to use so I will have to pick and choose from what is available.

Tango looks adorable and I love the little bow!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I get the SPA products from Ryan's Pets. I don't order online because they are located nearby and you can shop their warehouse and not pay shipping. They are way cheaper at Ryan's than at Petco though, so I am sure that makes up for the shipping cost. They also have a bigger selection.
This is a link to the Facial Scrub. The manufacturer of the SPA lavish products is Tropiclean.

http://www.ryanspet.com/ryanspet/productList.asp?categoryCode=6430&startItemCnt=1


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

I actually just did a google search for Spa Lavish products. This is where I bought mine, they shipped very quickly, and the shipping costs were minimal. They have a good product line - all of the Spa Lavish products, plus some Spa Colors for different color coats.

http://www.petdiscounters.com/search=spalavish


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

DAJsMom said:


> I get the SPA products from Ryan's Pets. I don't order online because they are located nearby and you can shop their warehouse and not pay shipping. They are way cheaper at Ryan's than at Petco though, so I am sure that makes up for the shipping cost. They also have a bigger selection.
> This is a link to the Facial Scrub. The manufacturer of the SPA lavish products is Tropiclean.
> 
> http://www.ryanspet.com/ryanspet/productList.asp?categoryCode=6430&startItemCnt=1


Thank you for the link. I just placed an order for shampoo, the facial wash, coat handler conditioner and a non-SPA product detangler spray. The products are reasonably priced, the shipping pricey plus a $5 handling fee.

Of course had to order them 2 bully sticks too...Those were VERY reasonable at $3.00 each. I just paid $5 for one in a pet store.


----------



## ciera123 (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks to both of you for the links. I've got mine ordered and can't wait to try them out!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## ciera123 (Nov 23, 2008)

Well, I got the Spa Lavish products Saturday (ordered Wednesday afternoon from petdiscounters.com!!!) and I LOVE them. We did the shampoo and conditioner as the OP described by floating her coat. She didn't really like it too much in the beginning, but seemed to realize she wasn't going anywhere. She smells *wonderful* and feels sooooo soft. I used the comfort shampoo, nourish conditioner and the blueberry facial scrub. I would like to hear how everyone does the facial scrub. Do you use some on a washcloth or just scrub in with your fingers? Also, how often do you use the scrub?

I also bought a grooming clippers and will attempt to give her a puppy cut. Who knows what she'll look like, but I'll give it my best shot. Thanks for the info on this wonderful product everyone. We love it!!! :clap2:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I ordered mine too but have not received them yet (hopefully tomorrow). Can't wait.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Tango is gorgeous! Look at that lovely, thick hair. Very nice girl.  

Is the facial scrub really worth buying?? I'm not into getting a ton of products, but what is so special about the facial scrub?


----------



## ciera123 (Nov 23, 2008)

Pixie is white and it cleaned the eye stains really well. She didn't have a huge problem with staining, but it helped.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Do you have to avoid the eyes with the facial scrub or is it tear free?


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

How exciting! I'm so glad you like the Spa Lavish products. I'm SOOO happy with them - they make Tango look and feel and smell so yummy! :biggrin1:

For the facial scrub - Tango's white "beard" used to look almost orange. She is such a mess! The facial scrub has helped a LOT in getting her cleaned up. I don't know what about that scrub, but it helps a lot.

I give a bath once every two weeks, and I use the facial scrub every other day (so basically 3x week). I wrap a towel around her, clipping it in the back (sort of like what the stylist does to you at the salon). I get a dish of warm water, and I use a wet washcloth to dampen her face. Then I use the scrub, just working it in with my fingers. I do try to be careful around the eyes no mater what product I use, so I can't answer if it's tearless (sorry). When she's all lathered up, I use the washcloth to rinse, using the dish of water to wring out the washcloth (I hope that makes sense).

Then I unclip the towel and use it to dry her face. I brush out, let air dry, then brush again once she's dry. She doesn't like the hair dryer on her face and it's not much area so usually doesn't take long to dry.


----------



## ciera123 (Nov 23, 2008)

kudo2u said:


> How exciting! I'm so glad you like the Spa Lavish products. I'm SOOO happy with them - they make Tango look and feel and smell so yummy! :biggrin1:
> 
> For the facial scrub - Tango's white "beard" used to look almost orange. She is such a mess! The facial scrub has helped a LOT in getting her cleaned up. I don't know what about that scrub, but it helps a lot.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your method with the facial scrub!!! I wanted to make sure I could use it more often than her every 2 week bath.  I keep smelling her all the time, she smells sooo good. Thanks again for sharing!!!

*Evye's Mom* I was careful but since it's the eye area that I'm cleaning I did get pretty close. She acted like it was nothing, didn't pull away or act like it bothered her in the least. I'm sure I would have heard about it if it stung!!! :suspicious:


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

The facial scrub advertises that it does not sting eyes: 
" This mild yet concentrated, lightly foaming facial cleanser soothes and balances. It has natural exfoliating activity and is slightly hydrating. The refreshing blend of vanilla and blueberry effectively removes dirt and tear stains, and will not sting eyes. Great for all skin types and all ages of pets." 
~From the SPA Lavish website.

I use it on their faces and scrub it in with my fingers. I only use it when I am giving a bath, but I should probably use it more often on Dusty.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Thank you for all the good information. I can't wait to get mine in. Thought it would be today but doesn't look like it as it's 5:23 p.m.


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Evye's Mom said:


> Thank you for all the good information. I can't wait to get mine in. Thought it would be today but doesn't look like it as it's 5:23 p.m.


You'll have to let us know once you are able to try it. I know all coats are different, but for Tango, she's the most silky and soft she's ever been (at least in the 3+ years that I've had her). And she smells SOOO good! Since she sleeps right next to my head, that's kind if important.... ound:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

kudo2u said:


> You'll have to let us know once you are able to try it. I know all coats are different, but for Tango, she's the most silky and soft she's ever been (at least in the 3+ years that I've had her). And she smells SOOO good! Since she sleeps right next to my head, that's kind if important.... ound:


UNFORTUNATELY, I did not have a very good experience with Ryan's Pet Supplies. My order came yesterday minus the conditioner and the shampoo (out of stock). I ordered 2 bully sticks and they were not included in the box. I also ordered a conditioning/detangler spray (Promagic) that I am returning. My fault, I didn't do a good job reading the specs on it...it's aerosol and containis alcohol) Basically I paid $13 for s/h and only received 2 items that totalled $11. I did receive the facial wash and used it already. Their little faces smell yummy !!! I believe someone said that Petco sold some Spa products. I will check there.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I hope you contact Ryan's and that the don't charge you any additional shipping to get the items you ordered! As I said before, I've never ordered through them. I drive down to their warehouse and shop there. I've never had any trouble with that, including with returns.
Yes, Petco does carry some SPA products. They are about $12 a bottle there (vs. Ryan's $6) and they just have a few of the products. I don't remember seeing the facial wash, but I was not looking for it when I was there.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I did contact them and they were nice about it. They are shipping the 2 bully sticks. The items out of stock she said I would need to reorder. Their website isn't equipped in showing out of stock items. I don't feel so bad now if Petco charges $12...basically buy 1/get 1free. Mistakes happen. They do have great prices!!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

At least they are helping you. I hope they only charge shipping on the items you received if you are having to reorder. I ran into Petco to get a bottle of conditioner thinking it wouldn't be that much more than Ryans. Ryan's is probably 20 miles from my house or more, so it's not a quick trip. I paid $12 and then looked in my Ryan's catalog and wished I had made the drive!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

She looks adorable! The pom is cute too. LOL to hubby....he has a great sense of humor


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks for the info on the scrub. You explained it very well, kudo!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Just an update to let you know Ryan's came through....they sent the missing bully sticks from my order, took off shipping charges and also sent me a huge bag of Healthy Omega Tuna treats. The dogs love them !!! I don't know what their poops will look like tomorrow but they sure enjoyed them tonight. Mistakes happen....to make good on them is even better.


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Awesome! :whoo: Very cool when things work out in the end. You'll have to let us know how everything turns out!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I just gave Bentley a bath in our new SPA products....lavender calming shampoo and almond milk conditioner....I can't stop smelling him and feeling how soft he is. Love the stuff !!!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I went to the Ryan's site and can't find any shampoos made by Spa...what exactly is it that you are ordering?


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Tango looks silky and adorable! Great job!

Your husband sounds like a great guy!


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

Sheri said:


> I went to the Ryan's site and can't find any shampoos made by Spa...what exactly is it that you are ordering?


It is under tropiclean, try looking under manufacturers


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Sherri:

Here is the link. There are several varieties to choose from. I got the calming lavender shampoo and the almond milk conditioner. He looks and smells so good and feels even better. (Hmmmmm...I'm tempted to use it on myself).

http://www.ryanspet.com/ryanspet/category.asp?categoryCode=186&


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Thank you Sam375 and Sharlene! I'm saving it so that I can order some later, unless I find some in the stores. Does it seem to last well for a couple weeks? (That is how often Tucker gets his baths.)


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

Sheri said:


> Does it seem to last well for a couple weeks? (That is how often Tucker gets his baths.)


OOOHhhhh, I want to know tooo, Harry stinks like the next day with what I currently have


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Sheri, 
The SPA products last really well between baths. Better than anything I've tried before. I have been really impressed. 
Dusty and Indie don't get baths more often than every couple of weeks either. I gave Indie a bath last monday and just brushed her tonight for the first time(day 7) and was just admiring how great her coat looks and feels. Soft, shiny, almost no mats at all except on one side where she chronically scratches. Dusty is overdue for a bath and brushing, but was still soft and easy to brush tonight. I use the Comfort Shampoo on Indie and the Vitamin conditioner on both the girls. I don't know without checking which shampoo I use on Dusty. It's a moisturizing one. I may have said what it was earlier in this thread.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Sheri, I will let you know how long it lasts for. I just used it Saturday on Bentley. I wish I could go 2 or 3 weeks in between his baths but with 4 white feet, he could use a bath a couple of times a week, I just don't. We have red clay here in the south so he ends up with 4 red feet.

I notice with Bentley, he sort of has a natural part going down his back. With Evye I have to part it as I comb her. But it has a mind of it's own and 10 minutes later her nice part is gone and she has all this uneven parting going on. Hmmmm. Any suggestions?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Sam375 said:


> OOOHhhhh, I want to know tooo, Harry stinks like the next day with what I currently have


Sam, I have been using daily spritz Italian Buttermilk and Sugar on Evye for her brushings. It's Italian Pet Spa Made in Italy (ultra moisturizing). It smells WONDERFUL and it lasts. I got it at Petco. I love it and people comment on how nice she smells.

Petco also does sell some of the SPA products but they are $12 (versus $6from Ryans but you have to pay S/H).


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

*Oh la la, love those SPA products*

Okay, I am not an ept groomer by any means....and that is why Evye goes to a groomer and Bentley will soon be in her path...but I gave Evey a bath tonight in the SPA calming lavender shampoo and used the Almond Milk conditioner. It took me forever to get her all brushed out and blowed dried...but she smells so good, is so soft and feels heavingly....but I have learned the groomer earns every penny. How did I do?..she is still alive. That accounts for something, right?

BTW...is it tacky to bringy your own shampoo/conditioner to their grooming appointments?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Evye's Mom said:


> Sheri, I will let you know how long it lasts for. I just used it Saturday on Bentley. I wish I could go 2 or 3 weeks in between his baths but with 4 white feet, he could use a bath a couple of times a week, I just don't. We have red clay here in the south so he ends up with 4 red feet.
> 
> I notice with Bentley, he sort of has a natural part going down his back. With Evye I have to part it as I comb her. But it has a mind of it's own and 10 minutes later her nice part is gone and she has all this uneven parting going on. Hmmmm. Any suggestions?


Sharlene,
You aren't supposed to part their hair. If it happens naturally, that is okay.


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Evye's Mom said:


> Okay, I am not an ept groomer by any means....and that is why Evye goes to a groomer and Bentley will soon be in her path...but I gave Evey a bath tonight in the SPA calming lavender shampoo and used the Almond Milk conditioner. It took me forever to get her all brushed out and blowed dried...but she smells so good, is so soft and feels heavingly....but I have learned the groomer earns every penny. How did I do?..she is still alive. That accounts for something, right?
> 
> BTW...is it tacky to bringy your own shampoo/conditioner to their grooming appointments?


She looks beautiful! I think you did a great job! :clap2:

I bathe Tango every other Saturday. The Spa products seem to last really well. It repaired all of the damage from the other stuff, and I only brush her about 2-3 times per week. No tangles, no problems at all. Her hair is silky, soft, and smooth, and she smells great!

Now, I do use the facial scrub 2-3 times per week as well (the days I brush her), which also smells really good. But you can tell that it's not just the facial scrub that smells so good - her whole body is always fresh and clean!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Evye looks cute! I need to give Dusty a bath! Even the best products don't keep the girl looking good for this long!


----------

